# Hanging A Projector from Batten



## Harrison (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi everyone,

First of all, there's a similar thread here that I've already referenced, but lightingandsoundSHS had a different model projector than I do, and many of the products referenced in that thread are no longer available.

I'm looking to hang a Panasonic PT-LB80NTE projector on one of the battens above a cafetorium stage for a small school show to be used for projections. I was thinking the easiest way would be some sort of mount for the projector that I could attach to the C-Clamp (with a safety of course), but I was having trouble finding products that would work together. 

Of course I would also need to run power and VGA, but I'm not concerned about either.

Does anyone have any product references I could use or know what sort of equipment I would need? Obviously safety is my first concern. I really don't want to watch this thing fall.

Thanks


----------



## petercav17 (Apr 27, 2016)

It seems like the only mounts that Panasonic makes for this projector are expensive and don't allow a pipe or clamp connection.

I'd suggest getting a universal projector mount (or something similar) that accepts a 1.5" SCH 40 pipe, and use a short length of pipe attached to the batten with a cheeseborough and then safetied. If you want to safety the projector itself, rather than just the mounting harware, get a Kensington lock too.


----------



## BillESC (Apr 27, 2016)

I make a projector mount that will suit your needs. It is our PPM2.2 and will fit any projector weighing 20 pounds or less and any projector up to 35 pounds with a bolt pattern of 18.5" or less.


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 27, 2016)

There are lots of options out there. Here is one that I have confirmed will work with your projector and Full Compass has it in stock. 

http://www.fullcompass.com/prod/113024-Premier-Mounts-MAG-PRO

Pair that with a S40 pipe of appropriate length and these adapters to clamp to a batten:

http://www.fullcompass.com/prod/256433-The-Light-Source-MP15B5B
http://www.fullcompass.com/prod/251468-The-Light-Source-MLB

The clamp and adapter are expensive, but they are both rated, so I prefer the safety factor over cost.


----------



## kevinatblinn (Apr 27, 2016)

Is it wrong that I've made my own strut and two o-clamps? I struggled with universal clamps to get them just right, but had no problems angling my own.


----------

